# Hunting around hens



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

So I managed to find the turkeys that my buddy had been telling me about lately, but when I went out there to spot for any gobblers all I saw were hens out feeding. We saw a lot of gobbler sign all over that area just physically didn't see anything. Is it a bad idea to sit on that area and hope that the gobblers follow the hens in? Is it tough to hunt in an area where you know hens frequent? Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

There will be Tom's around if there are hens. Just have to be patient and go out late in afternoon at dusk and listen for a Gobbler to Gobble on the roost when he flys up. Then try to get back to that area before daylight the next morning and set up as close as you can to where you think he is. then listen for him to gobble on the roost before he flys down. Then give a few soft yelps and a fly down cackle and hope he answers you with a gobble. Then give a few yelps and see if he answers right back, If he does, get ready because he will be coming unless he gets henned up with a bunch of hens. Then just sit tight give some yelps see how he responses and see if they will come into your area feeding. If not, either wait until late morning right where you are or come back around 10 or 11 and do some calling, he may be looking for more hens and come in to you. Good Luck!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Besides the possibility of slightly bigger droppings, what does "gobbler" sign look like...


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

Usually a Tom will be more J shaped in their droppings, so we've seen a lot of that. Plus drag marks from their wings in the ground.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, the drag marks...thats what I get for being a stinker!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Sounds like you found yourself a spot colt. Now just be patient, as has been said, and kill Mr. Tom when he sticks his neck out!


----------

